# Xbolt extended mag?



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Howdy all,

I have the Browning Hell’s Canyon X-bolt Long Range rifle in 300 win mag and am working up some new hand loads with a heavier bullet. The max cartridge OAL is about 3.55” in the factory Long Magnum magazine that the gun comes with. I’m looking to load some rounds that would/could be more accurate if I had them sized a little longer.

So here is my question…do you know of anyone out there that makes custom mags for the x-bolts that allow for a longer round to fit? Maybe something closer to 3.7” or 3.8” OAL?

My Google searches have not turned anything up yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven’t heard of any aftermarket mags for the Xbolt unfortunately. They are polymer right? You might be able to carefully dremel out some extra clearance.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

waspocrew said:


> I haven't heard of any aftermarket mags for the Xbolt unfortunately. They are polymer right? You might be able to carefully dremel out some extra clearance.


Yes, just a polymer material. I was thinking about a file or a dremmel if I cannot find an aftermarket one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if it would fit but you might look at a magazine for a 300 Rem UM. It may slip right in since they are both magnum length actions in the same model of rifle.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Critter said:


> I'm not sure if it would fit but you might look at a magazine for a 300 Rem UM. It may slip right in since they are both magnum length actions in the same model of rifle.


I'll check that out!


----------

